# Freak of Nature



## 220 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a plant with three leaves at each node instead of two. I would like to capture this trait and develop a new strain of weed. Is it possible, worth doing, opinions please.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2007)

i have one growing from seed that is in flower at the moment. it stopped getting three leaves after about the 12th node.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 27, 2007)

Do either of you have pics, I'd love to see it. FDD, does it effect speed of growth, by it having more leaves per node?


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 27, 2007)

Please Please give me some o dat der 2 leaf weed.


----------



## Dr High (Jul 27, 2007)

at the top of my friends marijuana plants its got 2 leaves. i thought it was awkward but he grew from clones.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2007)

i will try to get pics tonight if i remember. my light is off. it looks like it has extra bud sites. three instead of two.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 28, 2007)

Just saw a grow journal on another site...a guy had a seed that produced two sprouts.

He sperated them and grew them out. Final yield was 180g on one and 185g dryweight on the other.

Not bad for one seed indoors.


----------



## Dr High (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats amazing. i wouldve left them together lol i wonder how it woulve turned out....


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 28, 2007)

He said he was gonna leave em together....but one was doing well and other looked like it was lagging behind.

So he seperated and nursed the sickly one up to speed.

If left together one would muscle out the other or both may die or stunt with tangled roots.

white rhino cannabis seeds


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 28, 2007)

i've got some pix, i'll have to upload them.

the mutation is called alternating whorled phitolaxy (sp?) and results in an extra node. they usually grow out of it, i've been waiting for one that stays true for breeding. plants of this mutation have a tendency to yeild more, as the often have more branches and nodes than that of a standard plant.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## kindprincess (Jul 28, 2007)

and hey, what's better than a four leaf clover?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry, i lost the thread. here it is...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2007)

a few more...


----------



## Mango Haze (Jul 29, 2007)

my plants had 3 leaf sprouts, for the first 5 nodes. then it was 5... and i topped them at the 8th node, now they are growing 7 leafs


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

Mango Haze said:


> my plants had 3 leaf sprouts, for the first 5 nodes. then it was 5... and i topped them at the 8th node, now they are growing 7 leafs


show pix so we can believe you; the most ive ever seen was four, and that's been a once in a lifetime so far...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

&#8226; *My plant has three internodes and shoots instead of two.*
Trifoliates or triploids are common to cannabis as a plant species. They possess three sets of chromosomes instead of the usual two. Approx. 2% of the population in Mandala strains exhibit this trait. So for every 100 seeds there are max. 2 plants. About 60% of trifoliates turn out to be males. From the females you have 20% with a higher yield than normal (due to the extra node and vigour), 20% are just under average, and the rest are normal performers.


taken from the mandala seed sites FAQ at... FAQ


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jul 29, 2007)

KP Does there seem to be any benefit to these mutans? Do you think it would be somthing that can be bred in?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> &#8226; *My plant has three internodes and shoots instead of two.*
> Trifoliates or triploids are common to cannabis as a plant species. They possess three sets of chromosomes instead of the usual two. Approx. 2% of the population in Mandala strains exhibit this trait. So for every 100 seeds there are max. 2 plants. About 60% of trifoliates turn out to be males. From the females you have 20% with a higher yield than normal (due to the extra node and vigour), 20% are just under average, and the rest are normal performers.
> 
> 
> taken from the mandala seed sites FAQ at... FAQ


i'm not positive, but i don't think that these are triploids; triploids fall under the polyploid mutation which usually won't manifest itself physically.

lj, if you have time, see what you can find on alternating whorled philotaxy (spelling is probably wrong, but this should be what you're looking for)

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

ok... i remember that name (whorled philotaxy that is) and actually thats what i thought was on the mandala site... but it was the triploid thing... but it still seemed relevant...

i'll be back with some more copy and paste for ya'll in a bit!


EDIT: btw, the spelling is "alternating whorled phyllotaxy" i just found out


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

KushMaster85 said:


> KP Does there seem to be any benefit to these mutans? Do you think it would be somthing that can be bred in?


it is something that can be bred for, but most often, the plants do grow out of the mutation. as far as benefits, everyone likes higher yields, and that's exactly what you get with an additional budsite per node. i wish i could find cola pix of my last one, it was a monster! bud the size of a softball...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

wow, this one is evident early!!!
View topic - 3 leaf mutant || Weed Farmer - Cannabis Culture Forum


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> wow, this one is evident early!!!
> View topic - 3 leaf mutant || Weed Farmer - Cannabis Culture Forum


that's how they do babe, i've even been able to find them before they sprout; look for huge and oversized healthy seeds, some will be mutated and triangular shaped (roughly) the first thing you'll notice is three cotyledons.

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

hmm... 

"The meristem continually produces new leaves, which are visible as they initiate as slight bumps, or *primordia*, at the periphery of the meristem. Leaves are initiated at a certain frequency and in a certain pattern [fig. 9.5]. The timing between successive leaf initiations is called the *plastochron* and can be described in stages of leaf development from initiation to full differentiation. The plastochron stages are numbered P1, P2, P3, . . . , Pn, where n is the number of leaves differentiating and varies widely between different plant species. The leaf continues going through plastochron stages until it is fully differentiated. The pattern in which new leaves are initiated is *phyllotaxy*. There are two possible phyllotactic patterns: *spiral phyllotaxy*, where leaf primordia bud at certain angles from the previous primordia, and *whorled phyllotaxy*, where leaf primordia form in alternating patterns of one (distichous), two (decussate), or three (tricussate) leaves per whorl. 

There are many models to explain how phyllotactic patterning occurs, most falling under two concepts: morphogenetic fields or biophysical constraints. The concept of morphogenetic fields and related models suggest that an initiated primordia makes a diffusible substance that inhibits the initiation of another primordia, so that the next primordia will form only after escaping this biochemical constraint. Alternatively, the concept of biophysical constraints suggests that the positions of existing primordial effect initiation of new primordia by limiting the available physical space. The *available space model* can include either biochemical or biophysical constraints and is supported by studies of mutants producing more organs than normal because they have larger meristems, and thus more room to escape biochemical or biophysical constraints [fig. 9.6]. However, these mutants do not change the phyllotactic pattern of leaves, only the number of leaves produced in that pattern. Surgical manipulations can be performed in corn that will change phyllotactic patterning from whorled to spiral [fig. 9.7]. This mimics the natural change in phyllotactic patterning that occurs in corn during the progression from leaf formation (whorled pattern) to flower formation (spiral pattern). "

Principles of Developmental Biology


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, guys. I want one! lol


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jul 29, 2007)

It would be great if someone had the time and space to breed this in to plants. call it the 3 Headed Beast or Triple Threat. Does this occur a lot with the Mandala Seeds or has it been seen in other breeders too?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

KushMaster85 said:


> It would be great if someone had the time and space to breed this in to plants. call it the 3 Headed Beast or Triple Threat. Does this occur a lot with the Mandala Seeds or has it been seen in other breeders too?


it's not too rare actually...

i selfed one of mine, and i'm going to be working on it in the future. the problem is that they usually grow out of it. finding one that stays true is like finding a needle in a stack of needles that you found in a feild of haybales....

the best luck i had was a few years back, with bagseed. one branch grew three leaf nodes, i cloned the branch and the plant took on the mutation. however, the three branches per node grew normally, two leaves per node. the cola on the clones were fantastic though, i never got a chance to spear one. at the time, my experiments were seasonal.

kp


----------



## Wigmo (Aug 13, 2007)

damn, you cats are on the cutting edge of ganj science.


----------



## MrBaker (Aug 15, 2007)

Man, you guys have these 3 leaved retards too?! So cool. It grew with alternate phyllotaxy first, then what looks like whorled now and its finally making normal looking leaves. Early on they were 3 leaflet retards forever. 

I have another one that shot up 2 SAM's, so it looks like I topped it very young, but I didn't.


----------



## Goldy (Dec 20, 2007)

i got a half oz of real shity seeded bud a lil while ago and i planted some seeds. i got maybe 4 or 5 if not more of these 3 leafed nodes. but im pretty sure they grew outa it. i havnt looked recently though. some of the first fan leafs were almost round on some of the plants 2.


----------



## rimbaegeus (Dec 21, 2007)

Sure, it'd be nice to grow a variety which sports a 20% increase in yield. The extra leaf matter probably wouldn't impact a grow all that much for even amateur growers who make sure to cover ventilation and security with even moderate forethought.

The real issue here, is that alternating whorled phyllotaxy seems to be in most cases a mutation which the plant grows out of. As has been said, it is nearly impossible to get a plant which stays true to this condition throughout its lifespan. Furthermore, this doesn't seem to be a genetic trait that can be passed on, but rather a birth defect of a sort, only passed on by its probability for any cannabis plant to pass on the defect.


----------

